# Holly Beat Two Cancers, But .....



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Holly's condition. I'm not a fan of Purina, but I know that a lot of people here have had success feeding Purina ProPlan Sensitive Skin & Stomach.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holly*

I am so very sorry to read about Holly!! I've heard others on here say that tripe was loved by dogs, especially when they wouldn't eat. For me, when our dogs would not eat and were near the end, I would feed them anything they would eat. I gave our Smooch pedigree canned food, chicken, hamburger and rice, a little gravy on top of her food. 

I will be thinking of you. I know how I worried about my Smooch, who ended up having cancer, it might have been hemangiosarcoma. She was having a bit of trouble getting up from a laying position for quite awhile, but she finally coughed up a little blood and was having some trouble breathing. My hubby and I were with her as she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

When Jenny was going through her picky stages of eating I went to petco to see what they had. I found a dog food that worked extremely well. It is called freshpet, it essentially looks like little bits of chicken that smells decent enough to question whether or not you could eat it yourself. Jenny was on doxorubicin protocol which also caused her to have diarrhea, this combined with her anti-diarehha meds worked really well. Better than any other food I had tried. It isn't cheap, I think it was about $30 a bag and it lasted approx. a week or so. Below is the link to the food. Her oncologist said it is great food that is virtually all natural. Has your vet or oncologist prescribed cyproheptadine? It is an appetite stimulant that usually gets your pet to eat. For diarrhea my oncologist generally told us to give her two chewable tabs of pep-bismol twice a day which worked well. If you have any questions feel free to ask or PM me. 

Vital® Chicken, Beef, Salmon & Egg With Cranberries & Spinach Dog Food Recipe


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh and btw its in the refrigerator at petco. Not in the regular food aisle.


----------



## WeJustLoveGoldens (May 7, 2014)

*



I gave our Smooch pedigree canned food, chicken, hamburger and rice, a little gravy on top of her food.

Click to expand...

*Thanks, Karen519. We have been checking out the more premium (means higher purchase cost) foods, but have not considered the predigree canned foods. Will do so on next trip.



> *It is called freshpet, it essentially looks like little bits of chicken that smells decent enough to question whether or not you could eat it yourself. Jenny was on doxorubicin protocol which also caused her to have diarrhea, this combined with her anti-diarehha meds worked really well. Better than any other food I had tried. It isn't cheap, I think it was about $30 a bag and it lasted approx. a week or so. Below is the link to the food. Her oncologist said it is great food that is virtually all natural. Has your vet or oncologist prescribed cyproheptadine?*


Thanks Jennygolden. We are going out now and will check out the Vital recipe you linked.



> *For diarrhea my oncologist generally told us to give her two chewable tabs of pep-bismol twice a day which worked well.*


That is an interesting suggestion. We may try it if the diarrhea comes back.

Many thanks, all, for your comments.

Ken and Betty


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry about Holly.

When my bridge boy was in his last few days, I started cooking for him and gave him whatever I could get him to eat. It varied from day to day. I scrambled eggs, made chicken and rice, he even ate whatever we were having a few times just to get something in him so I could give him his pain medication.

Several members have given Tripe to their Srs. 

I am currently feeding my two adults the Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, they have sensitive stomachs and this has really helped them both. They are doing really well on it. 

I think I would check with your Vet to see if they can give you some medication for her diarrhea and suggest what to feed her.


----------



## WeJustLoveGoldens (May 7, 2014)

Jenny: thanks for the tip on the FreshPet Chicken dinner mix. We bought some and just got it home and Holly ate a small amount "with gusto". It was right in the small cooler section in the Pet Food aisle and calculated out to $1.11 a meal (one cup). This compares to the $0.68 per meal for our home made brew of chicken/rice/gravy which did not have all of the nutrients and vitamin additions the FrestPet offers, plus no laborious prep steps. Thanks again.
Ken and Betty


----------



## bwalk1727 (Feb 28, 2015)

My elderly cat with kidney disease has not been eating. one hint I found successful is to put a good smelling food in front of them while they sleeping. the smell triggers an automatic eating reflex.....it worked well for me! give it a try!
barb


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

No problem, glad I could help! I know the struggle you are going through. Chicken broth over food sometimes helps also. Not sure the nutritional value of that though. But it worked for me.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your girl Holly... Braxton still does eat small portions of his Purina Pro Plan, but it's mixed in with either shredded boiled chicken or ground turkey (about 5-6 ozs). I mix cooked sweet potatoes, rice, and Fage Yogurt in with all of that. I have hesitated to take him completely off of Pro Plan because his tummy has never done well when I change foods. The steroids keep him famished, so I sometimes leave a little dry kibble for him after a meal if he's still hanging around waiting or eating too much grass (I call it salad).


----------

